# Dog Randomly yelping/crying?!



## 111ex111 (26 October 2012)

In november last year me & my mum were both in bed when we heard one of our dogs yelping, we ran downstairs in panic and he was just laying on the sofa looking at us blankly. we checked him over and nothing seemed wrong so just went back to bed. we thought he may have had a night mare or something.

It happened a couple more times but hasn't for quite a while. 
about 10 minuets ago he did it again, he was sitting next to me and just yelped once then stared at me blankly.

What is going on?!?!


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 October 2012)

Could have been a dream, mine wuffs and yelps in his sleep and a friend's dog growls and barks. Or could have tweaked his back or neck or something or suffered a minor fit, pop him to the vet if you're worried but as it is happening mostly at night I would just assume he was dreaming.


----------



## moppett (26 October 2012)

My neighbours elderly lab does a similiar thing. He has dementia and in the night wake up and not know where he is etc. and so will cry in distress. She is forever waking up to settle him again!


----------



## 111ex111 (26 October 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Could have been a dream, mine wuffs and yelps in his sleep and a friend's dog growls and barks. Or could have tweaked his back or neck or something or suffered a minor fit, pop him to the vet if you're worried but as it is happening mostly at night I would just assume he was dreaming.
		
Click to expand...

earlier when he did it he wasn't asleep though so cant be that :/ He yelps in his sleep and moves his legs etc but it was a different kind of yelp- like he was in pain


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 October 2012)

If it is a pain yelp and the dog is not just a wimp I would get the vet to check him over to be on the safe side. Had you been doing anything energetic prior to this. I would also check his nails as well because if he is scratching his ear for instance and one nail is particularly long it might hurt when he scratches hence the one yelp because he stops when it hurts if that makes sense.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 October 2012)

Pop him to the vets to be on the safe side then and hopefully it will just be a tweak.


----------



## 111ex111 (26 October 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			If it is a pain yelp and the dog is not just a wimp I would get the vet to check him over to be on the safe side. Had you been doing anything energetic prior to this. I would also check his nails as well because if he is scratching his ear for instance and one nail is particularly long it might hurt when he scratches hence the one yelp because he stops when it hurts if that makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

nothing energetic he has been laying on the sofa most of the day!!! hmm, his nails are quite long at the moment so could be that but its the way he acts like nothing has happened straight after is a bit strange. mums on holiday atm and he is a nightmare with cutting his nails so will have to cut them & get him to the vets next week


----------



## Star_Chaser (26 October 2012)

when you go down to him whats his behaviour like?  You said blank does he recognise you (wag tail lift head usual stuff) one of my bitches use to have small fits could be triggered by anything from eating dinner at the wrong time to exercise to storms etc we never found the cause but the fits left her disorientated and out of character.  They don't last long and were only once every few months.


----------



## Frisbee123 (26 October 2012)

I'd get him checked over by your vet, just to see if there is any pain issue. I have seen a couple of dogs do this when they have got back pain/neck pain. It may be something that comes and goes or only tweaks him in certain positions. Also, some types of pains can be agravated if the dog has been lying in one position for a while and has got stiff. HOWEVER! It could be any number of things, or nothing at all so much better to get him checked by someone who can do a proper assesment and knows all the history. I hope you get to the bottom of it!


----------



## Woodrock (27 October 2012)

Does this only happen at night? I only ask as you mention that it happened last November too and it crossed my mind he may be able to hear fireworks going off & that could be giving him a fright. Hope you find out whats causing it!


----------



## Alec Swan (27 October 2012)

How is the dogs movement,  _in general?_  Is he fluid when he trots?  Can he gallop and jump?  If the answer is that he has a spinal issue,  then I'd find an osteopath,  of some sort.  Sometimes the simple act of stretching a dog across our chest,  can pop things back into place.  Just a suggestion!! 

Alec.


----------

